# Where are the fish?



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Went to Sykes on Tuesday hoping to see some sheepshead. Not a single fish was seen or caught. Went to the second side of the bridge and didn't see any, but I did see lots of bait specifically menhaden. The most surprised catch that day was a legal size red snapper that a kid caught on live shrimp. And I do have that photo to show.
I did go again today and only snagged a pinfish. Buddy of mine Kyle managed to catch a 13" flounder on gulp mud minnow new penny to be exact and then hooked up on a 17" red fish on the same bait. Sorry don't have the picture for this.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Went to 3 mile yesterday from about 12:30 to 4:00 looking for sheepshead, did not have any luck and switched over to wht. trout fishing, only managed to get 8 the bite was slow and most of the fish were on the small side with a few nice ones. The wind out of the north and rough water didn't help.


----------

